# De lart daccommoder les boules



## Nephou (5 Septembre 2010)

Vu le nombre d&#8217;amateurs de ce mets délicat &#8212; qui peut se savourer chaud ou se déguster froid &#8212; je ne peux que vous partager ma recette favorite, tant pour son exécution que son rendu final.

Je tiens cette recette d&#8217;un collègue cher (en tous cas mieux payé que moi) que nous appellerons A[&#8230;]k. Les ingrédients sont faciles à trouver et relativement bon marché. La préparation est elle aussi plutôt simple. Cependant, comme souvent en cuisine, tout est dans le tour de main (et, parfois, la poigne comme nous le verrons plus loin).

La beauté de la recette tient donc beaucoup en ceci : il ne faut pour la réaliser qu&#8217;un sujet mâle complété par un pot de peinture blanche &#8212; pour un meilleur résultat, choisir plutôt un fini brillant.

La préparation consiste à se saisir des attributs du sujet, à les tremper généreusement dans la peinture blanche (en s&#8217;assurant que celle-ci recouvre bien toute la peau). Enfin &#8212; et c&#8217;est là que la poigne prend toute son importance &#8212; il reste à saisir fermement chacune de ses parties et de les glisser rapidement dans ses conduits auditifs.

Quand tout cela est bien exécuté, le résultat est à la fois un délice pour les yeux et un régal pour les oreilles.

Mon seul regret c&#8217;est que c&#8217;est un peu bref : l&#8217;évanouissement du supplicié (car quelques esprits chagrin qualifient cette préparation de supplice de l&#8217;iPod) survient souvent après quelques pas de danse accompagnés de la mélodie, aiguë, s&#8217;échappant fortement de sa gorge.

Quoiqu&#8217;il en soit, c&#8217;est incomparable à la fausse douceur de bien des boules vertes et la rustre aigreur de pas mal de boules rouges.

*Tout ça pour dire : le prochain qui ouvre un fil dans le coin, c&#8217;est-à-dire le bar, à propos d&#8217;une fonctionnalité du forum relative aux points de réputation il aura droit, en plus de toute ma considération, à une démonstration de la recette et ce en première loge.

Merci de votre attention.*


----------



## AikiMac (5 Septembre 2010)

C'est vrai que ça commençait à nous les foutre... les boules !!! 

Sinon, ta recette, elle à l'air plutôt sympa ! Tiens... Je la servirai bien la prochaine fois que ma belle-famille viendra à la maison


----------



## bobbynountchak (5 Septembre 2010)

Pisse froid.


----------



## Pamoi (5 Septembre 2010)

et pour les filles y'a rien ?? :mouais:

(le supplice de l'iVg ??? )


----------



## Romuald (5 Septembre 2010)

Moi qui croyais que frère Nephou n'était que douceur, compréhension, charité et commissération je suis déçu déçu déçu.





Sinon supprimer la cause supprimera l'effet. Enfin je dis ça, je dis rien.


----------



## boodou (5 Septembre 2010)

Romuald a dit:


> Moi qui croyais que frère Nephou n'était que douceur, compréhension, charité et commissération je suis déçu déçu déçu.



Il n'est que le porte-parole des eunuques, finalement.
Un monde sans boules, voilà leur horizon ...


----------



## tirhum (5 Septembre 2010)

Nephou a dit:


> Vu le nombre damateurs de ce mets délicat  qui peut se savourer chaud ou se déguster froid  je ne peux que vous partager ma recette favorite, tant pour son exécution que son rendu final.
> 
> Je tiens cette recette dun collègue cher (en tous cas mieux payé que moi) que nous appellerons A[]k. Les ingrédients sont faciles à trouver et relativement bon marché. La préparation est elle aussi plutôt simple. Cependant, comme souvent en cuisine, tout est dans le tour de main (et, parfois, la poigne comme nous le verrons plus loin).
> 
> ...


Ouais mais enfin bon, mais oui, mais nan...
De la part d'un avatar chauve, vêtu d'un col roulé !...


----------



## PATOCHMAN (5 Septembre 2010)

Nephou a dit:


> *Tout ça pour dire : le prochain qui ouvre un fil dans le coin, c&#8217;est-à-dire le bar, à propos d&#8217;une fonctionnalité du forum relative aux points de réputation il aura droit, en plus de toute ma considération, à une démonstration de la recette et ce en première loge.*


Oui oui oui, Darling... N'empêche que ce sont ces fils qui ont amené un tant soit peu de joie et d'animation dans ton gourbi à rombières arthritiques...


----------



## Craquounette (5 Septembre 2010)

PATOCHMAN a dit:


> Oui oui oui, Darling... N'empêche que ce sont ces fils qui ont amené un tant soit peu de joie et d'*animation* dans ton gourbi à rombières arthritiques...



C'est bien ce qui les inquiète : un bar qui bouge un peu, des fils à modérer, des post à lire etc. autrement dit : du travail!
Au pays des 35h et des grèves, l'inanition du Bar était un bien fait pour nos amis les Verts et Rouges ! :style:


----------



## PATOCHMAN (5 Septembre 2010)

Craquounette a dit:


> C'est bien ce qui les inquiète : un bar qui bouge un peu, des fils à modérer, des post à lire etc. autrement dit : du travail!
> Au pays des 35h et des grèves, l'inanition du Bar était un bien fait pour nos amis les Verts et Rouges ! :style:



Bah, je ne pense pas vraiment... Quand il s'agit de travailler et de nettoyer, notre Nephou est plutôt du genre opiniâtre et méticuleux, à ne pas compter sa sueur... 
Je pense plutôt qu'ils n'ont plus envie de se taper les jérémiades et les pleurnichements bêlants des pénibles qui se mangeaient des rafales de rouge... En ça, je les comprend presque.
Être obligé de sa cogner la prose larmoyante et les appels à la modération de pauvres petites choses victimes d'avalanches de remarques taquines et désobligeantes me fatiguerait aussi un tantinet... 
Mais je me trompe peut être.


----------



## stephaaanie (5 Septembre 2010)

PATOCHMAN a dit:


> Mais je me trompe peut être.



J'crois pas, non.



Moi je crois que la solution, c'est de me mettre modérateur au Bar. Depuis le temps que je le demande, y'a pu qu'à.
Et on dira que je serais la préposée exclusive aux gérémiades sus-citées. Voyez comme je suis généreuse. 
Moi je pourrais m'en charger, avec diplomatie, tact et une once de douceur épineuse.

Mais bon.


----------



## PATOCHMAN (5 Septembre 2010)

Ben voyons !...


----------



## Madalvée (5 Septembre 2010)

Et pourquoi pas modérer les boules, pour éviter lynchages et léchages ?


----------



## PATOCHMAN (5 Septembre 2010)

Madalvée a dit:


> Et pourquoi pas modérer les boules, pour éviter lynchages et léchages ?



Mouahahahahahahaha !   

Entre Nephou qui ouvre un nouveau fil de discussion sur les discos sans faire exprès et toi qui réinventes l'eau tiède (Les boules ont justement été "modérées" par suppression des rouges... ), on atteint des sommets, ici...





Nephou a dit:


> *Tout ça pour dire : le prochain qui ouvre un fil dans le coin, cest-à-dire le bar, à propos dune fonctionnalité du forum relative aux points de réputation il aura droit, en plus de toute ma considération, à une démonstration de la recette et ce en première loge.*



Qu'on lui amène la peinture blanche ! Qu'il puisse juger par lui même de l'élasticité de son scrotum!


----------



## TibomonG4 (5 Septembre 2010)

PATOCHMAN a dit:


> Oui oui oui, Darling... N'empêche que ce sont ces fils qui ont amené un tant soit peu de joie et d'animation dans ton gourbi à rombières arthritiques...



C'est parce qu'ils n'ont pas encore entendu parler de la fameuse "fourre de duvet" de nos amis Suisses :love:


----------



## naas (5 Septembre 2010)

Mais il est ou le sondage pour remettre les boules, je le trouve pas


----------



## TibomonG4 (5 Septembre 2010)

naas a dit:


> Mais il est ou le sondage pour remettre les boules, je le trouve pas



Le clergé est en délicatesse vis-à-vis des boules. Alors les remettre n'est visiblement pas à l'ordre du jour.


----------



## Nephou (5 Septembre 2010)

C&#8217;est marrant de vous voir tourner en rond 

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 19h58 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 19h45 ----------




Craquounette a dit:


> C'est bien ce qui les inquiète : un bar qui bouge un peu, des fils à modérer, des post à lire etc. autrement dit : du travail!
> Au pays des 35h et des grèves, l'inanition du Bar était un bien fait pour nos amis les Verts et Rouges ! :style:



euh hé hé  non rien  +1 lol !

_moi aussi jaime le second degré_


----------



## Madalvée (5 Septembre 2010)

De toutes façons je n'ai plus de boules depuis que je suis sur iPhone, cette amputation et le boule gate est plus embêtante que l'antenna gâte.


----------



## kisbizz (5 Septembre 2010)

Nephou a dit:


> Cest marrant de vous voir tourner en rond




un tour de piste Monsieur ?
valse , rock ,  tango ..... a vous de choisir


----------



## TimeCapsule (5 Septembre 2010)

kisbizz a dit:


> un tour de piste Monsieur ?
> valse , rock ,  tango ..... a vous de choisir








lancez la musique


----------



## naas (5 Septembre 2010)

Nephou a dit:


> C&#8217;est marrant de vous voir tourner en rond  ...


D'un autre coté tourner autre qu'en rond c'est pas facile :rateau:


----------



## PATOCHMAN (5 Septembre 2010)

Nephou a dit:


> C&#8217;est marrant de vous voir tourner en rond


Jusqu'au jour où tu ne seras plus modo, comme bien d'autres...


----------



## Lila (7 Septembre 2010)

Nephou a dit:


> *Tout ça pour dire : le prochain qui ouvre un fil dans le coin, cest-à-dire le bar, à propos dune fonctionnalité du forum relative aux points de réputation il aura droit, en plus de toute ma considération, à une démonstration de la recette et ce en première loge.
> 
> Merci de votre attention.*





.....:rose:....bon alors on peut revenir à ça au moins ....

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 16h52 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 16h50 ----------




AikiMac a dit:


> C'est vrai que ça commençait à nous les foutre... les boules !!!



......tu devrais ouvrir un sondage tiens !!!


----------



## naas (7 Septembre 2010)

PATOCHMAN a dit:


> Jusqu'au jour où tu ne seras plus modo, comme bien d'autres...


yeap


----------



## Nephou (7 Septembre 2010)

naas a dit:


> yeap




Aigri ?


----------



## naas (7 Septembre 2010)

Nephou a dit:


> Aigri ?


je vois pas le rapport entre le aigri et le 

disons patient, oui patient c'est bien ça 

et rappelez vous, n'ayez pas peur du nezfou, votez


----------



## PATOCHMAN (7 Septembre 2010)

Ils sont marrants, Pipo et Jeannot... Et sur deux fils à la fois.


----------



## naas (7 Septembre 2010)

PATOCHMAN a dit:


> Ils sont marrants, Pipo et Jeannot... Et sur deux fils à la fois.



ça sert un tableau de bord tu as vu, trop néphicasseux 

bon sérieux, ces coups de boule rouge on les remet ?


----------



## Amok (8 Septembre 2010)

naas a dit:


> bon sérieux, ces coups de boule rouge on les remet ?



Sérieux : c'est pas à l'ordre du jour.

[Avis perso]
Ceci étant dit, chacun s'occupe comme il peut : tourner en rond sur un unique sujet dans 125 fils...
Le gros Corse lance une idée, et tout le monde (enfin, j'me comprends), trouve ca tellement bien que la récup' tourne à plein régime. Mais c'est comme souvent : les remakes ne valent pas l'original et là où l'insulaire apporte sa patte, les autres ne font que marcher dedans du pied gauche en espérant que le bonheur est à la clé.

Bon, laissons de coté cette histoire de boules plus ou moins colorées et passons à autre chose. Des trucs étonnants, créatifs, marrants, vous voyez ? De ceux qui font que le bar est sympa, ou qu'on a autre chose à faire de sa vie plutôt que d'y trainer en répétant "_j'sais pas quoi faire, qu'est-ce que j'peux faire ?_".


----------



## tirhum (8 Septembre 2010)

Amok a dit:


> (...)
> Le gros Corse  (...)


----------



## Amok (8 Septembre 2010)

Pardon : la grosse Corse.
Désolé pour l'erreur, mais il faut bien avouer qu'elle a des côtés très masculins.


----------



## Gronounours (8 Septembre 2010)

Amok a dit:


> Bon, laissons de coté cette histoire de boules plus ou moins colorées et passons à autre chose. Des trucs étonnants, créatifs, marrants, vous voyez ? De ceux qui font que le bar est sympa, ou qu'on a autre chose à faire de sa vie plutôt que d'y trainer en répétant "_j'sais pas quoi faire, qu'est-ce que j'peux faire ?_".



Après vous


----------



## tirhum (8 Septembre 2010)

Amok a dit:


> (...)
> Le gros Corse  (...)





Amok a dit:


> Pardon : la grosse Corse.
> Désolé pour l'erreur, mais il faut bien avouer qu'elle a des côtés très masculins.


----------



## Amok (8 Septembre 2010)

Gronounours a dit:


> Après vous



Je ne me sens pas _investi_ de la mission de pondre régulièrement un sujet intéressant ou de faire du bar _en permanence_ un haut lieu de culture ou de création : je compte sur l'intelligence de mes contemporains pour prendre la relève, et je constate que de tout temps il y eu des périodes de haut... et de bas.
Et si actuellement la courbe est descendante, en attendant d'avoir l'idée ou de lire celles des autres qui va relancer la machine, je fais autre chose que de me plaindre du vide dans le vide. Probablement parce que j'ai la chance d'avoir d'autres activités que macG ?


----------



## Anonyme (8 Septembre 2010)

Amok a dit:


> Bon, laissons de coté cette histoire de boules plus ou moins colorées et passons à autre chose. Des trucs étonnants, créatifs, marrants, vous voyez ? De ceux qui font que le bar est sympa, ou qu'on a autre chose à faire de sa vie plutôt que d'y trainer en répétant "_j'sais pas quoi faire, qu'est-ce que j'peux faire ?_".


 
Moi, je ne peux pas, j'ai un sac en papier kraft sur la gueule.


----------



## Gronounours (8 Septembre 2010)

Amok a dit:


> Je ne me sens pas _investi_ de la mission de pondre régulièrement un sujet intéressant ou de faire du bar _en permanence_ un haut lieu de culture ou de création : je compte sur l'intelligence de mes contemporains pour prendre la relève, et je constate que de tout temps il y eu des périodes de haut... et de bas.
> Et si actuellement la courbe est descendante, en attendant d'avoir l'idée ou de lire celles des autres qui va relancer la machine, je fais autre chose que de me plaindre du vide dans le vide. Probablement parce que j'ai la chance d'avoir d'autres activités que macG ?



Quelle chance !


Je me souviens encore de cette nuit chaude, ou je fus sorti de mon sommeil en sursaut.
J'étais en sueur, empli d'un sentiment étrange. Le sommeil fut difficile à retrouver.

Ce n'est que le lendemain que je compris de quoi il retournait :
Dieu (non pas DocEvil, mais le vrai) m'avait parlé pendant mon sommeil, et investi d'ouvrir _régulièrement_* des sujets (oui, plein, beaucoup), de ne surtout pas croire en l'intelligence de mes contemporains.
Ma foi étant totalement dédiée à Dieu, j'obéi docilement au discours qu'il me tint ce soir là. Grossir le vide de vide absolu, m'en plaindre, et de cesser tout autre activité.

Pour le coup je t'envie de pouvoir avoir d'autres activités, ma foi est devenu ma prison.



Sinon la branlette, ça fonctionne visiblement, mais gaffe, ça en fous partout, et les spasmes qui t'animent, l'oeil révulsé gâche se sentiment de supériorité que tu te donnes.

* A partir de 2, on parle de régularité ? J'ai comme un doute.


----------



## jugnin (8 Septembre 2010)

Amok a dit:


> Sérieux : c'est pas à l'ordre du jour.



Sérieux, on va pouvoir bouler rouge la nuit ? :love:


----------



## Nephou (8 Septembre 2010)

Gronounours a dit:


> [&#8230;]



Bon, on se calme, le reste par M.P. entre vous, mais ça ne vaut peut-être plus le coup. En tout cas fin de l&#8217;échange sur ce ton ici.


----------



## bobbynountchak (8 Septembre 2010)

Ouais!


----------



## Amok (8 Septembre 2010)

Gronounours a dit:


> Sinon la branlette, ça fonctionne visiblement, mais gaffe, ça en fous partout, et les spasmes qui t'animent, l'oeil révulsé gâche se sentiment de supériorité que tu te donnes.



Je cite : il serait dommage que certains loupent ce passage hautement constructif et totalement dans le propos.


----------



## Fab'Fab (8 Septembre 2010)

Nephou a dit:


> Bon, on se calme, le reste par M.P. entre vous, mais ça ne vaut peut-être plus le coup. En tout cas fin de l&#8217;échange sur ce ton ici.


C'est vrai.
Echangeons plutôt sur un Thon.
Je propose celui-là :


----------



## jugnin (8 Septembre 2010)

Ah, là, ça vaut le coup de hausser le thon.


----------



## Anonyme (8 Septembre 2010)

Tout dépend si tu as un moteur deux tons ou un quatre tons


----------



## tirhum (8 Septembre 2010)

Fab'Fab a dit:


> C'est vrai.
> Echangeons plutôt sur un Thon.


Y'en a en Corse ?!...


----------



## Anonyme (8 Septembre 2010)

Faisons donc un thon-thon pour offrir un thon à la Corse !


----------



## TibomonG4 (8 Septembre 2010)

bobbynountchak a dit:


> Ouais!



Alors, toi, on ne t'a rien demandé ! :love: Tu me diras, à moi non plus. Je te répondrai : "Certes, mais il fallait que je le dise car je suis une minorité non visible !" .


----------



## bobbynountchak (8 Septembre 2010)

Carrément!


----------



## PATOCHMAN (8 Septembre 2010)

Amok a dit:


> Le gros Corse lance une idée, et tout le monde (enfin, j'me comprends), trouve ca tellement bien que la récup' tourne à plein régime. Mais c'est comme souvent : les remakes ne valent pas l'original et là où l'insulaire apporte sa patte, les autres ne font que marcher dedans du pied gauche en espérant que le bonheur est à la clé.



Raison de plus pour ne les rendre qu'à moi... :style:
En plus imagine la merde que ça foutrait et le concerto de couinements que ça occasionnerait quand je commencerais à arroser dans tous les coins... 
Avoue que tu aimerais ça, coquine... Dis-moi que toi non plus tu n'as pas vraiment changé, toujours le même parfum léger, toujours le même petit sourire, qui en dit long sans vraiment le dire... La la la la la la la la lèèèèèèère la la li la laaaaa... :love:


----------



## Amok (8 Septembre 2010)

PATOCHMAN a dit:


> Avoue que tu aimerais ça, coquine... Dis-moi que toi non plus tu n'as pas vraiment changé, toujours le même parfum léger, toujours le même petit sourire, qui en dit long sans vraiment le dire... La la la la la la la la lèèèèèèère la la li la laaaaa... :love:




Non, non : je suis toujours celui que tu as aimé. Celui qui craquait pour ta robe-tablier à fleurs, les magnifiques peignes de celluloïd que tu glissais dans tes cheveux (c'était il y a longtemps), et cette voix rauque au réveil, résultat des millions de Lucky inhalées. Mais bon : il y a maintenant longtemps que tu n'as plus la possibilité de faire rougir des boules d'un simple regard oblique.


----------



## tirhum (8 Septembre 2010)

PATOCHMAN a dit:


> Raison de plus pour ne les rendre qu'à moi... :style:
> En plus imagine la merde que ça foutrait et le concerto de couinements que ça occasionnerait quand je commencerais à arroser dans tous les coins...
> Avoue que tu aimerais ça, coquine... Dis-moi que toi non plus tu n'as pas vraiment changé, toujours le même parfum léger, toujours le même petit sourire, qui en dit long sans vraiment le dire... La la la la la la la la lèèèèèèère la la li la laaaaa... :love:





Amok a dit:


> Non, non : je suis toujours celui que tu as aimé. Celui qui craquait pour ta robe-tablier à fleurs, les magnifiques peignes de celluloïd que tu glissais dans tes cheveux (c'était il y a longtemps), et cette voix rauque au réveil, résultat des millions de Lucky inhalées. Mais bon : il y a maintenant longtemps que tu n'as plus la possibilité de faire rougir des boules d'un simple regard oblique.


Y'a des "boutures", de cette "union" ?!...


----------



## bobbynountchak (8 Septembre 2010)

Ouais, trop!


----------



## kisbizz (9 Septembre 2010)

Amok a dit:


> Non, non : je suis toujours celui que tu as aimé. Celui qui craquait pour ta robe-tablier à fleurs, les magnifiques peignes de celluloïd que tu glissais dans tes cheveux (c'était il y a longtemps), et cette voix rauque au réveil, résultat des millions de Lucky inhalées.



et moi pendant ce temps je t'attendais avec bottes couettes et spaghettis !!!

Salaud !!!


----------



## TibomonG4 (9 Septembre 2010)

kisbizz a dit:


> et moi pendant ce temps je t'attendais avec bottes couettes et spaghettis !!!



 :love:


----------



## bobbynountchak (9 Septembre 2010)

Mais pitin, mais ouais, à fond!


----------



## Luc G (9 Septembre 2010)

Ce fil fait très rentrée des classes, un vrai plaisir 

Je voudrais corriger le lapsus, peut-être significatif, mais qu'importe de Gronounours avant que d'aucuns en fassent des gorges chaudes :



Gronounours a dit:


> Dieu (non pas DocEvil, mais le vrai)



C'est bien évidemment :



Gronounours a dit:


> Dieu (non pas DocEvil, mais le faux)



qu'il convenait de lire



kisbizz a dit:


> et moi pendant ce temps je t'attendais avec bottes couettes et spaghettis !!!



La cuisine italienne, quels mélanges !


----------



## Gronounours (9 Septembre 2010)

"faut" prend plutôt un 'x' dans ce cas non ?


----------



## Luc G (9 Septembre 2010)

Gronounours a dit:


> "faut" prend plutôt un 'x' dans ce cas non ?



 Honte sur moi, qu'on me couvre de cendres. Une seule excuse : je suis au boulot et je culpabilise à poser ici au milieu de mes activités rémunérées au point d'écrire sans même regarder ce que j'écris 

J'ai corrigé mais je m'en voudrais de nier cette tache, hélas indélébile, sinon sur les forums où les petits arrangements de l'informatique permettent tant, du moins dans mon esprit, enfin ce qu'il en reste à cette heure-ci de la journée (sans parler de l'âge).

Sur ce, j'y retourne


----------



## Romuald (9 Septembre 2010)

Luc G a dit:


> je culpabilise à poser ici



A poser quoi ?


----------



## tirhum (9 Septembre 2010)

Et voilà !... 
Vous avez tout perturbé le Tryphon...


----------



## Anonyme (9 Septembre 2010)

C'est honteux de houspiller ainsi un ancien tenaillé par son âge vénérable autant que par sa digne conscience du fait que poster ici sur son temps de travail est vil et moralement répréhensible !

Honteux !

Tiens, je m'en vais vous bouler rouge pour la peine !



















Quoi ?
On peut plus ?
Mais c'est scandaleux !


----------



## TibomonG4 (9 Septembre 2010)

PonkHead a dit:


> Tiens, je m'en vais vous bouler rouge pour la peine
> Quoi ?
> On peut plus ?
> Mais c'est scandaleux !



Que veux-tu, on nous travaille la frustration !


----------



## Anonyme (9 Septembre 2010)

TibomonG4 a dit:


> Que veux-tu


 
D'l'amour,
d'la joie
de la bonne humeur.

j'sais pas,
ce genre de choses...


----------



## Lila (9 Septembre 2010)

murde... !


----------



## TibomonG4 (9 Septembre 2010)

Ouais !  (<--- ©Nountchak style :style: :love: )


----------



## jugnin (9 Septembre 2010)

TibomonG4 a dit:


> Ouais !  (<--- ©Nountchak style :style: :love: )



Ah non. Je lui laisse volontiers les nichons thermostatiques, en mais s'il met un copyright le _"Ouais ! "_, je le boule rouge, l'animal.


----------



## TibomonG4 (9 Septembre 2010)

jugnin a dit:


> Ah non. Je lui laisse volontiers les nichons thermostatiques, en mais s'il met un copyright le _"Ouais ! "_, je le boule rouge, l'animal.


 
Sympathique invention du concours Laépine !


----------



## bobbynountchak (9 Septembre 2010)

Pfff, trop pas!


----------



## Luc G (9 Septembre 2010)

Romuald a dit:


> A poser quoi ?



Y a pas à dire, la vieillesse est un naufrage 



tirhum a dit:


> Et voilà !...
> Vous avez tout perturbé le Tryphon...



Farpaitement.
Obligé de me consoler en sifflant du Maury et du Gigondas pour l'anniversaire du gamin.
Vous devriez avoir honte ! 

Bon, je vais me remettre, promis !


----------



## PATOCHMAN (10 Septembre 2010)

*DÉGAGEZ DE MON PUTAIN DE FIL À BOULES À MOI QUE NEPHOU IL M'A OUVERT, TAS DE POUILLEUX !!! *


----------



## da capo (10 Septembre 2010)

PATOCHMAN a dit:


>



Tout ce ramdam, alors que tu les as toujours, tes boules rouges...


----------



## Fab'Fab (10 Septembre 2010)

A ce niveau là, elles sont tellement engorgées qu'elles ne sont même plus rouges, elles tirent sur le violacé...


----------



## Anonyme (10 Septembre 2010)

PATOCHMAN a dit:


> *DÉGAGEZ DE MON PUTAIN DE FIL À BOULES À MOI QUE NEPHOU IL M'A OUVERT, TAS DE POUILLEUX !!! *



Ah nan, mais moi je n'ai aucune idée de dans quel fil je suis, j'ai un sac en papier kraft sur la gueule.
'scuse-moi.


----------



## TibomonG4 (10 Septembre 2010)

PonkHead a dit:


> Ah nan, mais moi je n'ai aucune idée de dans quel fil je suis, j'ai un sac en papier kraft sur la gueule.
> 'scuse-moi.



À tâtons tu devrais pouvoir deviner


----------



## jugnin (10 Septembre 2010)

TibomonG4 a dit:


> À tâtons tu devrais pouvoir deviner



On a bien dit _"t*â*tons_", Bobby, tranquille...


----------



## bobbynountchak (12 Septembre 2010)

Ah merde.


----------



## GroDan (23 Septembre 2011)

Ouais ben c'est vos conneries qui vont faire éclorent les bouboules bien rouge .
Parce que ça mériterait...


----------



## naas (23 Septembre 2011)

gna ? :mouais:


----------



## Fab'Fab (23 Septembre 2011)

Hé ouais.
Quand LaHorde© n'est plus là pour ouvrir des topikalakon, on en est réduit à essayer de relancer les vieux fils...:sleep:



:rateau:


----------



## GroDan (23 Septembre 2011)

naas a dit:


> gna ? :mouais:



Gnarf, on m'appelle Jean Moul2->C'est lui m'sieur qu'a commencer:casse:
Alors un petit coup de bouboule des fois ça détend !
:love:


----------



## Pharmacos (12 Novembre 2011)

Snif..... je voulais taper rouge.... mais je vois que je peux plus.....

OK je suis à le bourre ! Mais bon


----------



## ergu (12 Novembre 2011)

Mais c'est quoi, les boules rouges et pourquoi donc a-ce disparu si c'était si bien ?


----------



## bobbynountchak (12 Novembre 2011)

C'est un complot militaro-industriel.

Et depuis que la mafia russe a pris le contrôle de macgé, c'est encore pire.


----------



## ergu (12 Novembre 2011)

Tiens, on t'a laissé sortir ?


----------



## Pharmacos (12 Novembre 2011)

ergu a dit:


> Mais c'est quoi, les boules rouges et pourquoi donc a-ce disparu si c'était si bien ?



C'est un concept fort utile pour remédier aux problèmes que posent les gens lorsqu'ils réussissent en quelques mot à te mettre hors de ton clavier !


----------



## bobbynountchak (12 Novembre 2011)

ergu a dit:


> Tiens, on t'a laissé sortir ?


Une fois par mois.
C'était aujourd'hui.
Profitez en, à minuit le conte de fées se termine.


----------



## thebiglebowsky (12 Novembre 2011)

ergu a dit:


> Mais c'est quoi, les boules rouges et pourquoi donc a-ce disparu si c'était si bien ?


C'était formidable ! Mais comment t'expliquer ..... imaginons que pour une raison quelconque tu déambules en rue avec les jambes écartées (une inflammation virulente ou une chaude-pisse, par exemple) et qu'une petite frappe arrive inopinément et te balance un magistral coup de pied dans les roustons ... ben les "boules rouges" c'était ça mais en virtuel !


----------



## tirhum (12 Novembre 2011)

bobbynountchak a dit:


> (...)
> Profitez en, à minuit le conte de fées se termine.


Eh ben...
Faut pas être dégoûté...


----------



## Pharmacos (12 Novembre 2011)

bobbynountchak a dit:


> Une fois par mois.
> C'était aujourd'hui.
> Profitez en, à minuit le conte de fées se termine.



Et l'ère de l'ennui commence !


----------



## Arlequin (12 Novembre 2011)

thebiglebowsky a dit:


> C'était formidable ! Mais comment t'expliquer ..... imaginons que pour une raison quelconque tu déambules en rue avec les jambes écartées (une inflammation virulente ou une chaude-pisse, par exemple) ....



ça sent le vécu 

c'est totalement dégueulasse .... j'alerte la modérafion


----------



## TibomonG4 (12 Novembre 2011)

tirhum a dit:


> Eh ben...
> Faut pas être dégoûté...



À minuit, il restera toujours la charentaise de verre pour tenter de le retrouver.


----------



## alèm (12 Novembre 2011)

thebig : ta chaude pisse datant de 2001, je doute que ce soit effectivement une chaude-pisse. Pense à consulter ! bien à toi, cordialement, ton dévoué, et tutti quanti


----------

